# Επώνυμα και ονόματα της Μάνης, χαϊδευτικά, πληθυντικός κ.ά.



## AoratiMelani (Aug 2, 2012)

Ανοίγω εδώ το θέμα χωρίς να είμαι πολύ σίγουρη ότι είναι εδώ η θέση του. Ας κρίνουν οι συντονιστές πού πρέπει να πάει.

Κατέβηκα πρόσφατα στο χωριό του προπάππου μου, τον Πύριχο όπως τον λένε οι οδικές πινακίδες (εμείς τον λέμε Κάβαλο), κοντά στην Αρεόπολη. Μίλησα με πολλούς συγγενείς και γείτονες και ξανάκουσα διάφορα ονόματα κι επώνυμα που είχα μισοξεχασμένα.

Στον πληθυντικό των επωνύμων, των οικογενειακών ονομάτων ας πούμε, οι καταλήξεις αλλάζουν με τρόπο που δεν έχω συναντήσει αλλού και γίνονται σε -ιάνοι, κόβοντας την κατάληξη του ενικού.

*ο Δασκαλάκης => οι Δασκαλιάνοι* (το σόι της μάνας μου)
*ο Σκάλκος => οι Σκαλκιάνοι
ο Μαριόλης => οι Μαριολιάνοι
ο Βλασταράκος => οι Βλασταριάνοι
ο Καλαποθαράκος => οι Καλαποθαριάνοι
ο Μεράκος => οι Μεριάνοι*
κ.ο.κ.

Όσον αφορά τα μικρά ονόματα, υπάρχει εκεί το όνομα *Καλαπόθος*, που δεν έχω συναντήσει αλλού, και που σπάω το κεφάλι μου να βρω την ετυμολογία του. Ως προς τα υποκοριστικά έχουμε:
*Παναγιώτα => Ποτούλα (ή Πότα)
Αλεξάνδρα = Τσαντούλα 
Πέτρος => Πετρούνης*
και πιο συνηθισμένα, όπως Λίας από το Ηλίας, Δήμος από το Δημοσθένης, Βάσος από το Βασίλης κλπ., και χρησιμοποιούν πολύ το μπάρμπας και το θεια ως προσφωνήσεις.

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ότι έχω κάποιο ερώτημα ως προς αυτά, μάλλον να τα καταγράψω ήθελα, και να θέσω ίσως ένα προβληματισμό ως προς το γιατί: γιατί εκεί είναι Δασκαλιάνοι ενώ αλλού θα ήταν Δασκαλάκηδες ή Δασκαλακαίοι ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι, ή πώς ο Πέτρος έγινε Πετρούνης.

Και έτσι ως κερασάκι άσχετο, έμαθα ότι τον κουβά τον λένε *σίκλο*, λέξη που βλέπω στον γούγλη ότι χρησιμοποιούν σε διάφορα νησιά, και το πηγάδι το λένε *φιλιατρό*, όπως το θυμόμουν.


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2012)

Ναι, ο πληθυντικός είναι -ιάνοι, και πρέπει να ξεκίνησε από το -άκος. Μια άλλη, όχι τόσο γνωστή κατάληξη που δηλώνει Μανιάτη (πέρα από τις -άκος, -έας) είναι -άρος (Καπερνάρος, Τσιμπιδάρος) και βέβαια και η -όγκωνας (εγγονός του τάδε, π.χ. Δημαρόγκωνας)

Στη Μάνη έχει κάμποσα περίεργα βαφτιστικά που έχουν πια μείνει ως επώνυμα, Αλεβίζος, Αλαφούζος, Καλαπόθος. Το Ποτούλα είναι τυπικό μανιάτικο, το Τσαντή-Τσαντούλα-Τσάντος πρέπει να είναι πανελλήνιο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Για το Αλεβίζος μπορώ να υποθέσω: Αλοΐσιος, όπως λέμε Λοΐζος. Για τους άλλους όμως;


----------



## Irini (Aug 2, 2012)

Να καταθέσω και το Πίερος=Πέτρος όπως και το μικρό Δρακούλης :)
Η χαρά του παιδιού όταν οι Μανιάτες συγγενείς φώναζαν τον αδερφό μου (Παναγιώτης  )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 2, 2012)

Όντως, έχουμε κι έναν τριτοξάδελφο Παπαδόγκωνα από την Χειμάρα (με τόσους παπάδες, διόλου περίεργο - ο προ-προπάππος μου ήταν παπάς, κι έκανε τέσσερις γιους παπάδες). Και το Πιέρος το έχω δει, αν κι εμείς στο χωριό δεν το συνηθίζουμε. 

Κούλη έλεγαν τον αδελφό του παππού μου, από το Κυριάκος.

Σχετικά με το Πετρούνης, βάζω και την πινακίδα στην είσοδο του σπιτιού, χάριν της ιδιότυπης ορθογραφίας (με γιώτα στην κατάληξη, Δασκαλάκις Πετρούνις). Αξίζει ίσως να αναφέρω ότι τον γιο του, τον Δημοσθένη, αν και στα χαρτιά είναι Δασκαλάκης, εμείς τον αναφέρουμε ως Πετρουνάκο (γιο του Πετρούνη).

Λένε στο σόι μας για το επώνυμο Δασκαλάκης ότι βγήκε για κάποιον δάσκαλο μικρόσωμο, που τον φώναζαν "το Δασκαλάκι" (και όχι "ο Δασκαλάκος", γι' αυτό και δεν έχει το κλασικό -άκος στην κατάληξη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για το Αλεβίζος μπορώ να υποθέσω: Αλοΐσιος, όπως λέμε Λοΐζος. Για τους άλλους όμως;


Και το Αλαφούζος παρεμφερές μοιάζει.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 2, 2012)

Πολλοί οικισμοί των Κυθήρων έχουν κατάληξη -ιάνικα, η οποία υποθέτω ότι προκύπτει από οικογένειες -ιάνων, κατά το γειτονικό μανιάτικο συνήθειο: 
Φριλιγκιάνικα, Πιτσινιάνικα, Σταθιάνικα, Κοντολιάνικα, Γουδιάνικα, Λουραντιάνικα, Καλησπεριάνικα (!), Λογοθετιάνικα κ.α.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Πολλοί οικισμοί των Κυθήρων έχουν κατάληξη -ιάνικα, η οποία υποθέτω ότι προκύπτει από οικογένειες -ιάνων, κατά το γειτονικό μανιάτικο συνήθειο:
> Φριλιγκιάνικα, Πιτσινιάνικα, Σταθιάνικα, Κοντολιάνικα, Γουδιάνικα, Λουραντιάνικα, Καλησπεριάνικα (!), Λογοθετιάνικα κ.α.


http://www.mani.org.gr/horia/davias/sotirianika/sotirianika.htm :)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 2, 2012)

Irini said:


> Να καταθέσω και το Πίερος=Πέτρος όπως και το μικρό Δρακούλης :)
> Η χαρά του παιδιού όταν οι Μανιάτες συγγενείς φώναζαν τον αδερφό μου (Παναγιώτης  )



_Δράκος_, είναι νομίζω, κοινό χαϊδευτικό για τα αρσενικά μωρά, ανεξάρτητα από το βαφτιστικό τους, όχι; 
(Το πρωτοάκουσα στο γνωστό ποίημα του Παπαντωνίου.)


----------



## sarant (Aug 2, 2012)

Δράκος είναι η λέξη που δηλώνει το αβάφτιστο αγοράκι (τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιοχές). Και δρακούλα για το κοριτσάκι.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 2, 2012)

Ναι, σωστά. Για το κακό το μάτι μέχρι να πάρουν ευλογία, υποθέτω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε αναφέρει την πιθανή λατινική επίδραση στις καταλήξεις, είτε με τους Φράγκους, είτε με τους Καταλανούς. 
Άλλωστε άμα μου λέτε ανδρικό όνομα Καταλάνος...
Παρεμπιπτόντως, όντως ο Αλεβίζος είναι Αλοΐσιος, βλέπω στο γκουγκλη εστιατόριο "ο Αλεβίζος", ιδ. Αλοϊσιος Τάδε, Ζάκυνθος. Για τον Αλαφούζο δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Irini (Aug 2, 2012)

Για το Δράκος, ναι, είναι κοινό για όλα τα αβάφτιστα αλλά υπάρχει και ως κύριο όνομα. Παράδειγμα λαμπρόν ο φίλος μου ο Κούλης, ο μοναδικός Κούλης για τον οποίο όλοι συμφωνούσαμε ότι ναι, δέκα φορές να σε φωνάζουν Κούλη παρά Δράκο ή Δρακούλη.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 2, 2012)

Ο φίλος σου μάλλον την πάτησε σαν την Μπέμπα Μπλανς...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 2, 2012)

Γνωρίζω κι εγώ έναν Δρακούλη με μανιάτικο επώνυμο, και δεν χρησιμοποιεί υποκοριστικό.

Μια που αναφέραμε διάφορους -ιάνους, ας γίνει μνεία και για τους γνωστούς Νικλιάνους της Βάθειας.


----------



## Earion (Aug 3, 2012)

1. Αλαφούζος, Αλουφούζος, Αλουφού(ν)τζος από το Αλφόνσος.
2. Τα οικογενειακά σε --έας εντοπίζονται στην Έξω Μάνη.
3. Τοπωνύμια σε --ιάνικα, λίγα, υπάρχουν και στο άλλο πόδι της Λακωνίας, στα Βάτικα (Παπαδιάνικα, Μανολαριάνικα)
4. Καλόποθος, ως βαφτιστικό, εντοπίζεται ήδη από τα 1571. Χωρίς αμφιβολία πηγαίνει πίσω στα βυζαντινά χρόνια.
5. Αλιφέρης (οχι -ει-, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αλείφω), από το αλφιέρης < alfiere, ο σημαιοφόρος στις μονάδες του στρατού της ισπανικής μοναρχίας και της Βενετίας.


----------



## Σταύρος (Jan 16, 2021)

Να μου επιτρέψετε να προσθέσω μερικά ακόμη μικρά ονόματα από τη Μάνη.
Πρώτα αυτά που πιστεύω ότι έχουν να κάνουν με δουλεία : Πούλος, Πουλίκος, Πουλημένος, Σκλαβούνος. Τα περισσότερα επιβιώνουν μόνο ως επώνυμα με τη μανιάτικη κατάληξη.
Μικρά ονόματα όπως Χριστόφιλος, Χριστόφιλη, Τζανής, Μαγγιώρος (ταγματάρχης), Καβαλιέρης, Πετρούνης,
Επίσης επώνυμα σε —άκης, όχι στην Κρήτη αλλά στη μέσα Μάνη π.χ. Βουγιουκλάκης στη Λάγια.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2021)

Καλωσήρθες Σταύρο.
Τα επώνυμα που υπονοούν πώληση (Πούλος, Πουλημένος, κττ.), όπως και τα άλλα που υπονοούν τυχαία εύρεση (Βρετός, Βρετάκος) απηχούν ένα παμπάλαιο έθιμο, αυτό της εικονικής έκθεσης ή και πώλησης νεογέννητου για να σωθεί από θανατικό ή αρρώστεια.

Στη λαϊκή παράδοση... με τους Αγοραστή, Βρετό, Πούλο (_Ριζοσπάστης _18.7.2010)
Μανώλης Στέργης. Το επίθετο Βρεττός στο Γλινάδο Νάξου (_Ορεινός Αξώτης_ 5.6.2018)


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2021)

Και μερικά ακόμα για το ίδιο έθιμο, εδώ:









Βρετός Βενιζέλος


Όχι, δεν σχολιάζω τον ανασχηματισμό -άλλωστε ο κ. Ευ. Βενιζέλος ήταν από τους αμετακίνητους. Συζητήσαμε όμως τις προάλλες, σε κάποιο παλιό νήμα που απρόσμενα αναστήθηκε (δείτε τα σχόλια από 104 και…




sarantakos.wordpress.com


----------

